# DMR R/T vs. Kenda K-Rad



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

I was offered 2 DMR tires for the price of one (well basically cuz it's like 1.3x the price of one tire or so, but it's still cheaper) and both tires are 26x2.2. Well I thought I'd run 2.4x2.2 combo (front/rear) or 2.3x2.3 (if I bought K-rads) but i guess I'd stick to 2.2x2.2 if I bought these DMR.

So which tire is better? 2.2 DMR or 2.3 Kenda? I searched this forum but I couldn't find a suitable answer.

And I'm gonna ride mostly dirt and some street (60/40%).


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

I run the 2.2 DMR Moto R/Ts and really like them. They don't seem that skinny... they look like 2.3s or 2.4s in my opinion. I don't know how they compare to K-Rads. The tread pattern looks similar. To me, the best part about the DMRs is how they look. They just have a simple, cool looking white logo on the sides. I hate how most tires have some goofy red or yellow logo on the sides. Check em out on my ride...


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

Cru Jones said:


> I run the 2.2 DMR Moto R/Ts and really like them. They don't seem that skinny... they look like 2.3s or 2.4s in my opinion. I don't know how they compare to K-Rads. The tread pattern looks similar. To me, the best part about the DMRs is how they look. They just have a simple, cool looking white logo on the sides. I hate how most tires have some goofy red or yellow logo on the sides. Check em out on my ride...


Looks nice and clean, you ride 'em hard as fyck right? Any problems with that?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

K4m1k4z3 said:


> Looks nice and clean, you ride 'em hard as fyck right? Any problems with that?


Yep, hard as fyck. No problems. :thumbsup:


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

Cru Jones said:


> Yep, hard as fyck. No problems. :thumbsup:


I'm gonna buy 'em then. Thanks dude.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

hey cru, would you say that a 2.2 moto rt is skinnier than a 2.4 maxxis holyroller? i dont know if you've ever dealt with a holyroller or not, but i'm lookin for something 24" that isn't as wide as my 2.4 hollyroller that sometimes rubs on my fork.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, I have a Moto R/T front, in 24". It's decent, can't say much about it, but usually if I'm not talking about it, that means there are no problems to talk about. The price is right too. They also now make a kevlar folding bead version for lighter weight, and you can run it in the front with no worries, then the stronger wire one out back for the cases/hang-ups.

I'd prefer the 2.2 over the wider 2.4 actually, especially for a 26". 2.4 moto is about the same as 2.4 holy roller, but depends on the rim it goes on too...


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

cummings said:


> hey cru, would you say that a 2.2 moto rt is skinnier than a 2.4 maxxis holyroller? i dont know if you've ever dealt with a holyroller or not, but i'm lookin for something 24" that isn't as wide as my 2.4 hollyroller that sometimes rubs on my fork.


I don't know. But, I can probably find out within the next week or so. I have some friends that run holyrollers. Not sure if they have 2.4s, though. I'll try to find out for you.


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

i run both tires, and the 24" 2.2 moto is thinner than the 24" 2.4 holy roller.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Holy Rollers are weird. it depends on the rim it goes on. in the rear I have a Holy roller on a ditchwitch. it measures 2.4 on the front, I have a holy roller on a dualduty FR rim, it measures around 2.25


----------

